# LSP Ready - Definition



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*LSP Ready - Definition*

*LSP Ready*
A term used to describe the condition of paint that is ready to be sealed with a car wax, a paint sealant or a coating. A paint finish that is LSP ready means that any above surfaces bonded contaminants have been removed and the majority of below surface defects that can be safely removed have been removed leaving behind a predominantly defect-free surface that meets the car owner's or the detailers expectations for finish quality.


----------

